

Audio time stretching and pitch shifting written in ActionScript - aufreak
http://audiostretch.com

======
wturner
I like this very much.

You should add an export feature - it would make it even cooler.

~~~
wturner
I noticed the quality of the uploaded file isn't as good as the original as
well.

